
None Programming Language - sputnikus
https://bitbucket.org/duangle/none/overview
======
an_ko
So it's basically an S-expression-syntax wrapper around Terra? So cool.

I really wish more languages picked up S-expressions, because they're _easy to
machine-generate_. I can't count the number of times I've been annoyed at my
otherwise favourite languages for not being able to do that.

~~~
sklogic
> I really wish more languages picked up S-expressions, because they're easy
> to machine-generate.

There is an easy way to generate pretty much any AST using quasiquotations.
S-expressions are nice, but certainly not mandatory for a full
metaprogramming.

~~~
paniq303
do you have more information on that?

~~~
sklogic
Take a look at some of the languages with quasiquotation-based
metaprogramming: Template Haskell, Converge, Nemerle.

I did quite a bit of exploration in this area too, here is one of the
examples:
[https://github.com/combinatorylogic/clike](https://github.com/combinatorylogic/clike)

~~~
lambda_ronin
Excuse me, I want to discuss something with you. Please, write on my email
lambda.ronin@gmail.com

------
codeshaman
Looks promising.

But it seems it's still at a very early stage and lacks any kind of
documentation so I'm not sure where/how to start hacking.

The game that it's developed for (with?) is insanely original and the author
totally got my attention with it:
[http://www.duangle.com/nowhere](http://www.duangle.com/nowhere)

Looks like None is a consequence of the author learning LISP some time ago and
developing a new editor for the game - Conspire. It's described in this blog
post: [http://blog.duangle.com/2015/01/conspire-programming-
environ...](http://blog.duangle.com/2015/01/conspire-programming-environment-
for.html)

Funny thing is that after I learned lisp (clojure in my case) I came up with a
very similar prototype for an editor, but never went further than the
prototype, given the complexity of getting it done properly..

Anyway, I wish duangle lots of luck with the game, None and Conspire, all
these projects are very original and ambitious, my only concern is that author
is overstretching himself.

Is there a way I could help ?

~~~
sitkack
If you like IDE experiments you should checkout
[http://peaker.github.io/lamdu/](http://peaker.github.io/lamdu/)

------
sitkack
And it looks like it is being used to create this,
[http://www.duangle.com/nowhere](http://www.duangle.com/nowhere) \- A
Psychedelic RPG

~~~
codeshaman
Wow this thing really looks exciting, love the concept. Any idea of what the
progress is ?

~~~
Semiapies
Delayed a year or so by having to switch engines and languages (and building
new tools, including this language). Still in progress, but only two
developers, so I have no idea what a reasonable ETA would be. They say they're
aiming for the end of 2015 on their blog.

------
cf
It's worth mentioning that Terra
([http://terralang.org/](http://terralang.org/)) is pretty cool on its own
terms.

------
trishume
This is a really neat idea. I'd love to use this but unfortunately there is no
documentation and a total of 2 example programs so I have no clue how to
actually use it.

My normal approach in this situation is to read the source but the source is
completely unreadable since it is meta-bootstrapped with weird internal stuff
partly in lua, partly in terra and largely using odd meta-macros in None
itself.

~~~
lritter303
Dev here. I promise to make good on that. The language was part of another
project, and most of the test cases haven't been moved over yet.

~~~
eggy
I hope so. I like the game you are developing too. I'd like to support both,
but it is the None language that I am interested in most right now. I'll at
least buy the game, since it has intrigued me beyond anything in quite a
while. Plus you both have infectious personalities :)

------
monochromatic
I'm having trouble thinking of a _less_ googleable name for a programming
language.

~~~
hk__2
There are a lot of them, e.g: B, C, D, E, R, Go, Io.

~~~
stagger87
C, D, R, and Go are the first links presented in Google search results
searching simply on their name.

~~~
oblio
And do you know why?

1\. Because Google already knows that you're a hacker (based on your search
history and other info it has on you).

2\. Because those are old and famous in their respective communities (ergo
page rank and visibility).

3\. Because there is actually content for them out there (so it actually has
something to present).

------
jscholes
Inaccessibility is sweeping across the Internet but I honestly never thought I
would see an introduction to a programming language, written by the creator of
that language, include an example in an image. If it's "short", it's short
enough to include in text. If it's long, it's short enough to include in text.
I know I can (probably) view the example in the source repo, but your
introduction is the place to communicate why your idea is a good one. If my
screen reader can't read the example, I'm done.

/rant

~~~
paniq303
I'm sorry you've been running into trouble. The practical problem was that
neither Bitbucket nor github offer a lexer for the language on their site, and
the markup doesn't allow custom styling. So I just screenshotted the editor.

------
XCSme
I really couldn't go past the title "The Best Programming Language is None".
Either the wiki isn't taking the language seriously or someone is really over
confident. Who knows, it may be, but stating that when almost no one uses the
language is certainly not the way to go.

~~~
Profan
I'm pretty sure it's a self-depreciative joke, in a "the best programming is
no programming" kind of way, or at least that's how I saw it.

Just take it for what it is, don't get stuck on the details.

That said, as someone who really liked the idea of Terra and enjoys Scheme
(but hasn't applied it to games yet), this is exciting.

